# Using Frozen Pie Shell



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I'd like to make a quiche using a frozen pie shell. Here's the recipe/technique:

Refrigerator Pie Recipe

Should the shell be defrosted first, or should it be filled and put into the oven frozen?

Thanks,

Shel


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

This recipe is guaranteed to result in a nice filling, but a downright soggy, gooey crust.
My recommendation would be to first line the pie shell with foil and fill with beans or pie weights of some sort and bake at 350 degrees F for about 15-20 minutes. Then remove the beans and foil, add all the fillings and bake as the recipe indicates.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

OK, that sounds about right. Is that done with a frozen or a defrosted crust? Do I let the crust cool down before adding the filling?

shel


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

You can do it with the frozen crust, it just might take a little longer to bake until slightly firm. You do not have to bake the crust completely, just until it starts to look a little dry on the surfaces. Pull up the foil to take a peek and check for this as the exposed part of the crust will dry faster than the surfaces covered by the foil and beans. The nice thing about baking crust from the frozen state is that it keeps its shape better, especially the crimping along the edges. 

You do not have to cool the crust before adding the fillings and continuing the bake. As an added bonus, the egg mixture sets a bit when it comes in contact with the warm crust, thus reducing the chance of it soaking into the crust and making it soggy.


----------



## ppd (Oct 27, 2007)

It will taste so much better if the pie crust is fresh and un-frozen!

- Polish Pottery Discounts.Com


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Y'know, I don't really give a rat's patoot. I know that fresh, home made, _may_ taste better, but for the time being, and for several reasons, I don't want to make pie crust.

shel


----------

